

PyCodeConf, PyOhio, and Airbnb -- "Don't Forget the Humans" - whit537
http://blag.whit537.org/2011/08/in-conferences-and-customer-service.html

======
jnoller
I posted this on the OP's blog; but I figure it's worth repeating here as
well.

I'm only involved as a speaker; I was invited to speak, and so I am going to
speak. Yes, I am the chair of PyCon, but me speaking at a conference is
orthogonal to that.

I am not an organizer - but I am interested in seeing how "other conferences"
such as pycodeconf run and play out in the community. I also don't drink, so I
don't think I'll be attending many, if any of the parties.

The Python community has room in it for many types of conferences - DjangoCon,
PyCon, PyOhio, PyTexas, EuroPython, PyCon Ireland, PyCodeConf - frankly, the
more the merrier - each one brings its own flavor and color to the community.

Will PyCodeConf succeed? I don't know - but for me, as someone who has never
been to an animal like it (unless you count Linux conferences in the dot com)
I am very interested to see how it works, and how the community/attendees like
it/etc.

As a PSF director; I can state that the PSF is frequently promoting and
assisting in financing exactly the types of conference you cite; that's how
we, as a board, feel that we can help grow the community we have all grown to
know and to love.

So, in essence, I believe there is room for all of these flavors and
conference, and they all go into making this fantastic community
([http://jessenoller.com/2011/07/28/thank-you-the-
impossibilit...](http://jessenoller.com/2011/07/28/thank-you-the-
impossibility-of-its-going-to-be-ok/)) we both love so much.

No one is forgetting the humans, at least not while I'm around.

~~~
whit537
Fuck yeah, jnoller.

